# SMEV oven help please



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Help I'm stuck again, this time with the oven. 

This is a SMEV oven/grill located above a fridge. 

The oven control is numbered 1 through to 6. Does anyone have an idea roughly what these numbers equate to in "gas marks"? 

What number on these ovens would you bake potatoes at etc?

Regards and thanks. 

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Russ Darlink

Our oven is the same - 1-6 all the same! actually no 1 is very cool warm plates etc. I always use it on 6 it can reheat a big meat and potato pie in half hour. Oven chips different matter they take hours. JP's? mmmmm you may be there a long time!

How about microwaving them mostly and finishing off in it? It does garlic bread from frozen pretty well and those frozen Yorkshire Puds but anything adventurous I think you may be struggling.

Regards

Greenie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Smev oven*

Thanks Greenie for your thoughts.

No microwave in here though, so baked spuds look like they are out of the window then!

What about a pizza or something?

Any thoughts?

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

It does a fine pizza if thin base but you need to move it round quite often so it doesn't do in one spot more than another. Apparently our oven is pretty good a friends is useless so think depends on individual ones not in general so more trial and error.

Just read some don't ever use ovens apart from bread bins - am liking that idea - must admit we use it more in winter but now have a cadac so we'll see. 

I usually do either meat and Potato pie or chicken caserole pre-cooked for our first night and take it with us and turn it on half hour before we pitch and its ready within 10 mins of straightening up, hitching water/leccy up and setting table!

Wish I was that organised at home!

Greenie

PS (off topic!) on TV tonight was Northern Skies went over Ripon am thinking lots of trip to Ripon and Boroughbridge coming up - that was mentioned as well. How long would it take to get from here to there do you think?


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi russell,

the house oven is 1 - 9 so not too dissimilar, if i remember correctly there are recipes in the handbook if you have it. only have microwave in this one and instructions are in german ho-hum.
cheers
simon


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell...do your baked potatoes but put them on the highest setting and at the top of the oven.

We generally find the oven does not get to the same temperatures as a domestic oven and we use it on high most of the time. That said, it cooks bread and pizzas and both need a high temperature - though I do usually make flat loaves rather than tin loaves while we're away.

G


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Hi Russell, just dug out instructions for ours.

Position Degrees C Gas Mark
1 130 three quarter
2 160 three
3 180 four
4 200 six
5 220 seven
6 240  nine

Sue says she lets the oven warm up for a few mins before putting anything in it.

hope this is of help.

Rob & Sue (Edit: found gas mark equiv's)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*SMEV oven*

Hello and thank you all for your replies.

My final question relating to the oven is the shelf position. There is one shelf and two positions. Any suggestions where to place a chicken - polite answers only please.

Russell

I have no manuals or instructions books for anything in the motorhome. The Kathrein satellite is still the real unknown quantity.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Sue says the lower one Russell, also she always does the check to see if juices run clear regardless of the oven or suggested cooking time.

Bon apetite, Rob.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*SMEV*

Hello

Well I am off to ASDA so will treat the SMEV as a "domestic" oven and buy my groceries accordingly. I don't think I will be cooking turkey in it though, unless it is a small one.

Russell


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh Russell - missing out on your Tesco points 8O 

Sue


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

IMHO the Smev oven & grill is a complete waste of space - OK for warming plates but FA use for anything else, other than a cupboard!


----------



## Hymer_Bay (Feb 6, 2008)

In a fit of frustration, I 'tuned' the grill our SMEV ove/grill, have used it maybe 10 times since and is is now quick and effective, but don't forget to pull out the heatshield..!

This text from my post...


Model SMEV OF311FGT...more of a warmer than a grill. 

OK, I plucked up the courage and opened the grill jet out...3 MINUTE TOAST (one side)....WOOHOO! 

Here's what I did... 
1. Turned off gas. 
2. pulled off panel below oven. 
3. disconnected Electrical cable and Gas feed. 
4. removed all front bezel screws ( and supporting over from inside (by opening door) lifted oven out. 
5. removed RH side cover..maybe 10 or 12 screws. 
6. removed gas pipe that goes from control valve to elbow on Grill burner 
7. unscrewed elbow from end of burner assembly 
8. removed jet from elbow (with a ring spanner in a vice) 
checked nozzle for blockages/sooting up/deposits...seemed clean enough. 
9. gauged jet size with tiny drills, found it was bigger than 0.5 but smaller than 0.7mm 
10 drilled out on lathe to 0.7mm. on the basis that if 0.6 then 6x6 =36 and 7x7 =49 so flow should be increased by about 49/36ths or 36%. If it was only just over 0.5 then flow might have been increased by 60% or so. 
11 tested on bench with a rubber hose from a regulated camping Gaz cylinder...seemed fine 
12. reassembled in reverse order taking care to tighten gas fittings firmly ensuring no cross threads, no dirt in joits etc. managed not to forget Elec cable. 

I now get 3 minute medium-brown toast (first side) from a cold start with using sliced white at about 1" below the bottom edge of the burner. 

Truth be told that I think I may have overdone it a little, perhaps 0.65 or 0.62mm bore would have been enough. maybe I will get an 0.65mm drill and plug the bore and try again.....I'll see how it performs over time. 

Flames are now about 30mm long, blue (before the mesh is red hot). They were previously about 20mm. 

I notice that the flame holes in the burner tube come right up to the edges of the radiator/reflector above it and tend to lick over the ends. it seems a couple of bits of Stainless sheet are needed one each end or the end holes need blocking, but I expect it is just a theoretical issue...I'll let you know if it turns out not! 

No plans yet to mess about with the oven burner jet, but maybe one day... 

will post here if SMEV reply to me. 

Simon 

PS:- I am not a gas engineer and I am NOT reccomending this as a safe or sensible procedure ..its just what I decided to do. if in doubt DON'T...I don't suppose sane gas engineers drill jets out so I suppose it is risky. Certainly it may cause the oven casing to heat up above the grill more than previously and I won't be using it with the oven door shut!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*SMEV*

Hi

I cooked a steak pie - or rather warmed it up and it was delicious.

I shall try chicken tomorrow.

Russell

The spec of the oven is key to the choice of my next motorhome.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Lamb Chump chops, 4 large ones, position 5 lower shelf 30 minutes turning once. Very tasty.
We had intended to BBQ them but rain stopped play.
Enjoy your chicken Russell.

Rob.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*SMEV*

Hi

Re the shelf positions. Do you use the grill pan as the lower shelf or the wire rack? I am thinking would the grill pan, being solid, ditract heat from reaching the food?

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: SMEV*



Rapide561 said:


> Re the shelf positions. Do you use the grill pan as the lower shelf or the wire rack?


I use the grill pan rack as a lower shelf. I don't use a gas oven at home and so I am perhaps more concerned than I need to be about things sliding into the "works" at the bottom back of the oven.

I bought a baking sheet of silicone mesh from Betterware and find this very useful in the van. It's lighter to carry and store than a baking sheet and lets heat circulate round a small oven if you have more than one shelf in use. It also helps crisp up the bottom of pizzas and quiches etc.

G


----------

